# How to control IBS-D a bit in the early morning?



## Bassius (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,Similar to everyone here I've been suffering from IBS-D for quite a while now. Currently aged 26, and I've been having it since I was about 10years. Some dirty water in Hungary during a holiday apparently triggered it. The symptoms and when they occur differ a bit, for a while I always have issues in the evening, and then for a long period I have issues in the morning. Currently I'm having heavy symptoms in the morning, where I nearly have to get up 2 hours before work starts. That leaves with about 30-45mins to get to work and half an hour to visit the loo.Does anyone have some tips on how to control the morning symptoms? I've been on all kinds of meds to control the symptoms when they occur (Duspathal for the cramp, imodium for the diarrea), and I've been using quite a lot of alternative products to get it all under control. Betaine Pepsine (which makes more acid in my belly to improve digestion, many different probiotics (ThreeLac, Bifidus Infantis, etc. etc.) and some medication against a possible malfunction pancreas (Creon).So far I believe the Betaine Pepsine works for a bit, however the issues still remain. What makes it even more interesting, is that when I get up early (and then I mean somewhere between 6:30 AM and 8.00 AM) the symptoms are very present. It starts with a few farts when I wake up, and not long after I have to go for the first time. It doesn't matter whether I eat or drink something in the morning, or not. If I get up after 8.00 or even later, there's nearly no issue? I can hold my stool for a couple of hours and then take care of the job in 1, perhaps 2 visits to the loo. Long story, but all I want to know really is what can I do to control my morning symptoms, without having to take too many Imodium / Loperamide?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Getting enough sleep could be one trigger for you.Tried going to bed a bit earlier than usual?Maybe regularity in bed times.Tried waking up the same time everyday (including weekends)?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have similar issues, it's really tough and I feel your pain. I need to spend 2-3 hours at home before I'm ready to go. Just started Align again with no other supplements this time to see how it does. I really just want to go once or twice and be out the door in an hour. Hopefully some people will reply with some good info to this thread. Good luck.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

have you tried imodium or codeine before bed?


----------



## Bassius (Jan 3, 2011)

No, I only take imodium when i'm having so many symptoms that I cant leave the house without taking one. I'm not planning on taking Imodium every day, i'd rather figure out what I can do to cure the cause then the symptoms.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I have found that zinc and iron supplements help a lot.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Why dont you take imodium every day? Its harmless.If it works then use it.


----------



## Bassius (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm kind of worried that it makes my bowel lazy. Also I don't need it on daily basis, if i take one on monday morning, chances of having problems on tuesday morning are very slim.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you tried calcium?Won't cure the cause...not so sure that you ever will...but if you do then please let us all know!!And then there would be no need for the board at all.One of the side effects of calcium is constipation, same for iron, so that is why they work for so many.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Also, you can take imodium before you go to sleep and it should still be working when you wake up.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Imodium works for me but I have a miserable rebound the next day with worse D. Either I take it every day or not at all. I opted for not at all, and find that iron and zinc bind me up nicely instead.


----------

